# For All Those Recovered



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

I am looking for info from all of those of you who have recovered, specifically those who have recovered without medication. For about the past week, every day, my brain has at least one period where it tries to reconnect to reality. Every time I actually reconnects, I get incredibly dizzy. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## radiocure (Nov 25, 2009)

I have recovered much of my reality. I find what works best is simply talking yourself out of fear and dealing with the issues that caused your dp/dr in the first place. That's almost essential. I am also currently on 30 mg Celexa and about 1 mg Klonopin daily, each of which help me immensely.

I understand the dizziness too. When I get it my vision gets worse and I can't force it away. You have to either medicate, or just relax until it goes away, which it will.


----------



## Misia (Nov 1, 2009)

You don't "reconnect with reality". That doesn't happen. Dp isn't something you climb out of. It may feel like a hole, but it's not. I don't know why you get dizzy, but that's probably another side effect of anxiety.

You need to understand what it is: you're thinking too fast, too nervous, too obsessed with yourself.

Medication is a crutch. You want to have to rely on medication for the rest of your life? I'll bet you most are placebo. Did you know Rogaine is purely placebo? That's right, you can grow hair out of anywhere as long as you believe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Actually, you do reconnect with reality. That is exactly what I have been experiencing off and on. Periods of going back into reality and then going back into dp. With dp you are, infact, DISCONNECTED from reality and so when it comes back, you DO reconnect to it.

Secondly, I find it really offensive that you would attack someone who has seen their own improvement on medication. If you wish to not take medication, that is find but don't accuse someone of it being all in their head when medication does work for them.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Disconnecting from reality is a symptom of psychosis, not DPD. But being aware of it means you don't have psychosis, lol. I know the feeling though. I think what the dude was trying to say is that we may "feel" different when we recover, but we're not different at all. We're just the same as always, except without DPD. It's not like we ever left reality, we're just registering it properly


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah tiny, i have had that happen a couple of times. kinda a vertigo thing like you're walking on slanted groung. i think it has something to do with the levels of dopamine and norepinephrin shifting. i could be wronge though, i haven't really looked into it too much. how long does it last for you? for me it was only a couple of times and only for a few seconds.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

there's a good chance that there's a situation or life event that is behind your DP.

and since nature is wise, I guess there is a way to resolve it. DP may forces you to NOT ACCEPT something.

I never taken medication and I'm happy with my progress. I live a completely normal life, but still have an inner thing to resolve.

but I work, make money, have a great girlfriend, play baskedball, make music, party, and I have goals.

ps. I don't even mention that even drinking alcohol isn't a problem to me anymore, so my anxiety is really not disturbing. so if your goal is to live like before, I say don't take meds, face the feeling and release your fears.


----------

